

Discussion from 2011 on signing RubyGems with GPG - Perceptes
http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/rubygems-developers/2011-May/006598.html

======
Perceptes
Context: This came up in discussion in #rubygems-trust on IRC tonight. We were
talking about the pros and cons of X509 vs. GPG for gem signing and
verification.

